
Coronavirus: Italy to close all schools as deaths rise - ceejayoz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51743697
======
naveen99
Mandatory attendance / truancy laws for 10+ year olds are terrible and
hopefully will one day be removed if in the name of preventing mass
infections. Make middle school and high school mostly on the web with optional
social interaction... productivity will go up, diseases and bullying will go
down.

